# Pilot light...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright gents... I've never serviced or trouble shot a residential water heater, but my buddy is out of town and his nephew is house sitting and the pilot light won't stay lit. 

Venting issue? 

And yes I'm embarrassed to ask this...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What brand?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How old is the water heater? What brand? Is the combustion chamber closed from the front where a wrench would be needed to access the burner assembly?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Can the nephew send you a pic that you could post?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If it is only a few years old it could be a dust build up on the air inlet filter underneath. AO Smith is especially prone to having this problem. 

If so, you'll need to vacuum it from the bottom and blow it out from inside the combustion chamber. 

If blowing it out is not an option, try vacuuming there also.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

What type of fuel? Gas or LP? Like biz said has it been cleaned lately? Is it the thermocouple or hot surface igniter in the flame?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Swap thermocouple and or change flammable vapor sensor(has 2 or 4 wires). If it's powervent or tankless walk away.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Alright gents... I've never serviced or trouble shot a residential water heater, but my buddy is out of town and his nephew is house sitting and the pilot light won't stay lit.
> 
> Venting issue?
> 
> And yes I'm embarrassed to ask this...


:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Swap thermocouple and or change flammable vapor sensor(has 2 or 4 wires). If it's powervent or tankless walk away.


I lost trying that today myself. But mine was under a foot of water for 12 hours so the gas valve was fubar, got to work with a hot female blonde disaster restoration tech though so not all bad :thumbsup:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Niiiiice! Yea reach me that tool all the way back there can ya? No not that one! That one either-niiiiiice


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Didn't someone here use the offset to whack the gas valve??? If that doesn't work... call a boiler service guy!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Didn't someone here use the offset to whack the gas valve??? If that doesn't work... *call a boiler service guy!*












Why don't you take a ride with your folding wooden ruler and save the day?......:laughing:




Just kidding. 

Original poster, start be making sure there is gas to the unit. Sounds patronizing but that's the first step. Then check the thermocouple.


----------

